# T5 version of GE 9325 Aqua-Ray, Phillips ADV850 Advantage and TLD89 Aquarelle?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

T5 version of GE 9325 Aqua-Ray, Phillips ADV850 Advantage and TLD89 Aquarelle?

Anyone see or know where to find T5 48 in. versions of these bulbs, which are the best I've ever found in CF (GE 9325) and T8 (ADV850 and TLD89)?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The best T5 bulb I"ve tried has been the Giessemann Midday bulbs. They're 6,000k, but with a nice crisp white color unlike the yellowish tint so many daylight bulbs have to them. The plants are doing really well under them too.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you have a link to any photosynthetic lighting data on them and a good source for getting them at a good price?

I hope to find a T5 as good as my T8 bulbs above - I used to think there wasn't much difference between various full spectrum T8 until I switched from some Verilux and other full spectrum 6000-6700K T8 bulbs to the ADV850 and Phillips Aquarelle, which simply give me amazing growth results (and beautiful pleasing light). I tested fresh general full spectrum bulbs (all high quality) against the ADV850 and TLD89 and controlled for everything and believe it or not my growth is so good that it seems I get better growth from 2 of these bulbs, which have great photosynthetic profiles, than with 4 of the general full spectrum bulbs I used before.

That's why I'm going to continue running the T8 bulbs I have on my tank and tanks I have at family, but I'm thinking ahead of some tanks I may do in T5.

Any idea where to find a good quality low priced retrofit kit with ballast for 2 bulbs and 2 reflectors, end caps, etc.? See my next post inquiring about it and showing an example that comes with reef bulbs unfortunately.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

What kind of color do the Giessemann Midday bulbs throw? Do they emphasize greens and wash out reds like the old Verilux full spectrum I used to use or do they also do a good job highlighting reds like my ADV850 and TLD89 as well as the GE9325?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I found their website........see link below. They look like nice bulbs and I think the Aquaflora would be the better plant bulb but not as nice to view. As many bulbs the red region is a bit lower than desired. Only the Sylvania GroLux has reds in the 660nm region of the spectrum (at least from what I've seen).
So where can you buy the Giessemann bulbs?

http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html

These are linear T5 and not CF/PC bulbs.

GE 9325K (67CRI):









Philips Aquarelle (10,000K):









Philips ADV850 et al:









Sylvania GroLux:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The best combination of price and service for the Giesemann bulbs is www.reefgeek.com.


----------

